
Microsoft: Language Server Protocol - systemfreund
https://github.com/Microsoft/language-server-protocol
======
hitr
> The first version of the protocol is based on experiences we gained while
> integrating OmniSharp and the TypeScript Server into VS Code.

Omnisharp is an amazing project which is helping making the dotnet ecosystem a
pleasant to use across your platform or IDE of choice.Their work on the
extensions for Atom,VIM,Brackets, VS code etc for csharp is amazing.
[https://github.com/OmniSharp](https://github.com/OmniSharp)

With this protocol being open and support from Redhat , eclipse and many SDKs
already available, it would be quite easy to extend this to add support for
any languages to any IDE.

